# Siporex/aerated Concrete roof decks



## shazapple

Has anyone ever come across any of these AAC (Autoclave Aerated Concrete) decks? It is basically a 3'x6' lightweight concrete panel set into structural T's. I have a couple buildings with this type of deck. Some have broken panels due to point loads, or crumbling due to leaks. 

Have you had any problems re-roofing with this kind of deck? Broken panels or whatnot? Did you do something to reinforce or just replace?


----------



## 1985gt

I have not dealt with any of them. At 3' x 6' sounds like you have to buy them or use tecktum something along those lines. Unless you reframed with wood then again probably couldnt span 3' as im sure the old panels couldnt have been more then 6" thick. Did a little research on them and looks like they were good insulators. Dont know about reinforcing them. Maybe a densdeck and ISO would help feel better walking on it but would do very little in building strength.


----------



## huckle

not sure how aquainted you are with Siporex, but it can be dangerous. I would defineately have a good look before you start. 
point loading and bounce can cause the panels to snap. 
i have also seen panels that had been wet fall apart similar to gypsum board


----------

